
Rust-Written Redox OS Booting the 128-Thread AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3990X - todsacerdoti
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Redox-OS-On-Threadripper-3990X
======
dmitrygr
Bringing N + 1 CPUs out of reset is generally no harder than bringing N CPUs
out of reset, when N > 1.

Fast, efficient scheduling across that many CPUs is difficult, but that isn't
even considered in the article. Perhaps I missed something, but why is this
news?

